
Twitter + OAuth update - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/09/03/twitterOauthUpdate.html
======
wccrawford
I expected this to address the security concerns that recently came to light
in Twitter's implementation of OAuth, not some vague monologue about ... Well,
nothing.

